# Netscape takes over my send out page mail



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

When I have problems like this that I can't explain the first thing I do is wipe out my temporary internet files and clear the cache. 
95% of the time that works.


----------



## Kap (Jun 20, 2008)

What OS?

On Vista, go to Start then Default Programs then Program Access and Computer Defaults. You should be able to set it in there for what email program you want.


----------

